

Guy builds his own instrument and does amazing things with it - zachwaugh
http://www.wimp.com/buildsinstrument/

======
uxp
I see you took the same link directly off of reddit, which made a very good
argument on why you should have linked directly to his youtube page.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0D2o8F2MOuI>

------
bradhe
was great until the Mario theme came on...then I clicked away.

Call me pedantic but the Mario theme has become ridiculously cliché.

